# CPT code for disk space biopsy



## Happycoding (Apr 14, 2008)

hellow coders,

  What is the CPT code for needle biopsy of the Disk space L4-L5. I think 20225 can be used. I need to know better veiws & suggestions if any!!


----------



## Jagadish (May 19, 2008)

62269 would be appropriate.


----------



## haadi (May 19, 2008)

I agree with Jagadish. 62269 is the correct one.

thanks.


----------



## skincer (Aug 18, 2008)

*Unit billing*

Can CPT 62269 be billed in units?

Ex: Performed L1, L2, L3

Thanks,
DV, CPC


----------

